# Why can't girls my age be interested in me?



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have always looked younger than I actually am. In high school I looked like I was in grade school, college I looked like I was in high school, and so on. 

So what happens? I get girls who think I am younger interested in me! ugh. 

This has happened multiple times, but never with people my own age. 

In college I was at the mall and these two high school girls came over and sat with me and asked me what school I went to. I told them xyz university..."oh..sorry" then they left. 

In college, on a cruise, I was sitting alone watching an entertainment act and these 2 girls asked if they could sit with me. At one poiint they say "we will be able to drive next year". I left quickly.

And just recently (I am 24 now), I was at a restaurant and this girl was smiling at me and kept looking at me (how do I know? I was sitting right next to her at a different table). Then she stands up and I see she has a shirt on that says "(school)HS". :shocked: I did not look her way again.


And as far as approaching a girl, I usually just figure they won't be interested. I think this is part of the reason why lol. I have approached girls my age ( I don't approach if I know there is an age gap, just not me). but nothing has ever happened. Knowing myself though, I probably am the worst person ever at approaching. I have no idea what I'm doing. Like a blind guy in a field of landmines.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

JWing
My recommendation is that you develop your your conversational judo so that you can turn the young girls down politely and give them some good vibes while telling them no. 

"I'm a bit old for you, but some guy is gonna get really lucky when he finds you!"

You might practice hitting on girls of the appropriate age as well. There is quite an art to it, and I am not the master of such art. I will say that you need to get conversation going, and if it is broken off, change the topic and try again. Be aware of when she has no interest. 
Good luck
Digger


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah i think u are right i just need to get out more and talk to women more often or at least make an attempt to. i need to step outside my inner thoughts more often.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Approach more girls. Walk cocky. Assume you are better than just good enough. Consider yourself a 9. Go after what you consider high quality girls. Be polite, and just a wee big pushy, i.e., ask her for her phone number. The worst thing she can do is say "No". 

Give up the bad habits (i.e. porn and too much video games) and focus on doing something productive with your life. Figure out what profile you are, and use that as a guide for your career. It may change. 

Enjoy Life!
Digger


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks a lot!


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

Im a bit perplexed as to why the age difference thing is such a big no-no for you? Obviously under 16 is pushing it.. but surely a 19/20 year old isnt that far off your own age? I'm 22 and my boyfriend is 26 which I consider to be nothing compared with some couples I know of (19/27). Many girls tend to be very mature for their age.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Hum, embrace it. Some men like younger girls. But I don't know if that's your case. If you look younger, maybe that's why it happens.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ - Maybe I should have clarified my title, sorry about that. I meant girls that are way too young, as in I am 2 yrs out of college and they were in high school in every instance (or I was in college and they were in high school). I am not referring to those who are in college. I don't consider 20 to be "way younger" than me. 

^ - yes i think that's the reason. Apparently I have always looked younger than my age. Maybe it's because I'm asian, I dunno.

Ex. I came back from Taiwan at 22 yrs old, to the USA and an employee at the airport checking my stuff said, summer's almost over, ready to go back to high school?


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

This reminds me of a girl I met 2 yrs ago (I was 22) that I liked. I didn't pursue it though because she was almost 30 and clearly much more mature than I was. I think that difference can work, it's just it was more of a maturity gap than an age gap.


----------

